
Trial Balloon for a Coup? - stephanos2k
https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/trial-balloon-for-a-coup-e024990891d5#.bvg808oiq
======
savethefuture
Does the really need to come up 8 times?
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Trial%20Balloon%20for%20a%20Co...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Trial%20Balloon%20for%20a%20Coup%3F&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
DrScump
8 _survivors_. Probably 40+ overall counting the flagdowns.

------
detaro
already a discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13522044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13522044)

